

Bug in HN Noprocrast (if you use noprocrast don't read...) - jacquesm

There seems to be a simple way to get around the noprocrast feature, the only thing you can't do is edit postings / vote but you can still read the site, comment and submit.<p>The way to do it is when you get the 'back to work' message hit the '/logout' url, this will log you out, you can now view the site like you normally would. Then when you want to comment on something or reply simply click the link, make your comment, go through the password prompt and your item/comment will be submitted.<p>Hit /logout to continue the cycle.<p>Fix: Logging out during a noprocrast timeout should be disabled.
======
profquail
_Fix: Logging out during a noprocrast timeout should be disabled._

Couldn't you just delete your cookies to get around that? And, if PG
implemented something that tied a login to an IP, then you'd run into issues
with people behind NAT routers.

A better fix would be to block any actions on the site (loading any pages,
disallowing logins, etc.) when your noprocrast timeout expires. If that was
done server side, then you could browse the site anonymously to get around
noprocrast but you wouldn't be able to login and do anything until the "work
period" expired.

------
tsally
This isn't really a bug. Even if a user can't log out using the site, they can
still clear cookies. Or just another browser for that matter. No procrast
isn't iron proof and there is no way to make it so. ;-)

------
SwellJoe
Seriously? If you're going to take steps to avoid the feature, you _could_
just turn it off. It's not a security feature...it's a polite reminder that
you're wasting your day by sticking around too long.

~~~
jacquesm
> it's a polite reminder that you're wasting your day by sticking around too
> long.

If that were the case a simple message at the top of the page would suffice,
the fact that this site is addictive is why the noprocrast exists in the first
place.

If you have a feature it might as well be solid.

